# Anyone Involved With A Charity Which Could Use..



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

a load of pottery equipment?

My neice used to use one of my buildings for making pottery, now not used for a couple of years and ready to give it all away.
Theres 2 small (230v) kilns, one with electronic programmer
An electric sit-on wheel
A multitude of slip molds for making chess sets, mugs, cups, dishes, ornaments, figures etc. (50 or 60)
Bags of different glazes
Clay and slip
etc.

What is really needed is a charity or organisation who could put all this equipment to good use. I'm not looking for ideas about who might use it all, but someone who will say 'yes please' and turn up with a transit-sized vehicle and take it all away.

So, anyone here involved with, say, a club for the disabled or disadvantaged? A youth club?

PM me


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just sent this off to my sis in law Bill.
She is a potter and teaches almost every night at the local community centre. But she is in New Malden, Surrey.

Ray.


----------



## mark-phantom (Sep 23, 2007)

I am a trustee of the National Caravan Council Benevolent Fund and we are always looking for funds. The aim of the charity is to give disadvantaged children and their families a break from their normal routines. To this end we have a holiday home on a park in Devon and a caravan on the way with a second holiday home in the pipeline for the north of England. All those contributing resources do so at their lowest possible rate or for free. If you are able to donate please get in touch with me.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you missed the point of the OP on this.Mark-phantom.He wants a charity that can use the equipement to come and collect it. This is a wonderful idea gets the kids into something that they can enjoy and see their end results with a thrill.Do hope it ends up like that.
Also he is asking for pm's

Nice to hear about the charity that you are associated with, I cannot help with that, maybe some of our other members can, but do wish you all the success with it.

cabby


----------



## mark-phantom (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah I see. Sorry


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If she wants to give to charity I would suggest you list it on ebay as a single lot, with collection only option.

Then what ever she makes she can donate to charity .

Mandy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=Potter+&_sacat=3090&_odkw=Potter+kiln&_osacat=3090&_from=R40


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What is really needed is a charity or organisation who could put all this equipment to good use. I'm not looking for ideas about who might use it all, but someone who will say 'yes please' and turn up with a transit-sized vehicle and take it all away.

So, anyone here involved with, say, a club for the disabled or disadvantaged? A youth club?


This is what the OP is looking for.only wish I had storage to look after it until the right place can be found.I dont think selling it will be the most usefull way to go and like the original idea.

cabby

Bill_H, should ask is there a time limit now on how long you can let it stand there for.


----------

